# Qatar 2022 World Cup



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a few weeks until the first soccer ball is hoofed. What say you soccer fans of who will rise to the top and claim the prize.

My heart is with Croatia as that is where my roots lie. I was in Croatia during the 2018 World Cup and had a blast going to the watering holes and experiencing that European love for the game. It was a magical run that year for Croatia as they fell just short of the win. Looks like the odds are at +5000 for them to win this year,... up in around the top third of the 32 teams.

Of course Canada is second on my list and I will be flying both flags form the rooftop,... right along side my Bruins flag.

Poll only allowed for 25 of the 32 teams so here are the last seven. Wonder if one of the Moderators can expand the poll selection to 32.

26. South Korea
27. Spain
28.Switzerland
29. Tunisia
30.United States
31.Uruguay
32.Wales


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I dont follow the footie but ill cast a vote for canada just for the sake of blind hope.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I haven't been able to decide who I would pick to win it all. It's very exciting to actually be watching Canada in a World Cup! Brazil is looking pretty strong. France has injury issues and Germany is not as strong as in the past couple of tournaments. Senegal is in good form as a bit of an outsider pick, but I don't think they're good enough to win it all. Does Argentina have enough to get it done with Messi? They're finally playing as a team and seem to have figured out they can't let him do it all on his own. Can Belgium finally live up to the hype? Can Croatia put together another run? I'm looking forward to this tournament.

For the poll, I'll go with Brazil, I guess.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Does someone told the Canadian team it's played on grass, no sticks, and the puck is the size of watermelon ?

... just kidding


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Derek_T said:


> Does someone told the Canadian team it's played on grass, no sticks, and the puck is the size of watermelon ?
> 
> ... just kidding


we haven't told them yet, but that is how they made it this far!


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> we haven't told them yet, but that is how they made it this far!


If they play football the way they play hockey I can easily imagine them winning.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Given that 3 teams have won almost all of the world cups, I'm going to say Brazil or Germany. 

"World's game" lol.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> Given that 3 teams have won almost all of the world cups, I'm going to say Brazil or Germany.
> 
> "World's game" lol.


Out of 21 World Cups, there are 8 winners, but Brazil, Germany and Italy have won more than half of them lol. Encouragingly, in the past 5 World Cups, there have been 5 different winners, although three of them were the aforementioned powerhouses.

That said, it's a sport that is extensively played on all continents and is truly a world tournament. Yes, there are some traditional powerhouse teams, but the advances made by other countries in the past couple of decades are pretty cool. So I'm on board with the "world's game" moniker.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

jdto said:


> Out of 21 World Cups, there are 8 winners, but Brazil, Germany and Italy have won more than half of them lol. Encouragingly, in the past 5 World Cups, there have been 5 different winners, although three of them were the aforementioned powerhouses.
> 
> That said, it's a sport that is extensively played on all continents and is truly a world tournament. Yes, there are some traditional powerhouse teams, but the advances made by other countries in the past couple of decades are pretty cool. So I'm on board with the "world's game" moniker.


The thing is, every world cup everyone knows that at least 26 teams have. 0% chance of winning. If IIHF invited Mexico, China and Israel to their world Cup, no one would then go "Oh, yeah. It's the world's game." Lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> The thing is, every world cup everyone knows that at least 26 teams have. 0% chance of winning. If IIHF invited Mexico, China and Israel to their world Cup, no one would then go "Oh, yeah. It's the world's game." Lol


Hockey is a tiny niche sport, relatively speaking. I love it, but it’s not comparable to the global following of soccer.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

jdto said:


> Hockey is a tiny niche sport, relatively speaking. I love it, but it’s not comparable to the global following of soccer.


But again, the global following of soccer is very relative. Most of these die hard soccer countries are terrible at it and play it purely because it has the lowest barrier to entry of any team sport.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> But again, the global following of soccer is very relative. Most of these die hard soccer countries are terrible at it and play it purely because it has the lowest barrier to entry of any team sport.


What does being good at it or not have to do with it being a globally popular sport? 

According to FIFA, there are roughly 250 million registered players in more than 200 countries. Never mind the ones who do it for fun. The World Cup Final gets into the 3+ billion viewership range. Each continent has a competitive championship between national teams. Yes, there are countries with a long history of being better at it, but we’ve seen excellent runs and drama by countries from all over the world during past tournaments. Just because there are some elite countries that have won a lot of championships doesn’t take away from the fact that it is a global sport played and watched by billions.

What would you consider are the criteria for something to be the “world’s game”?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’d love to see Canada win, or at very least in the final match. I was in Croatia in 2018 too, and hope they can have another go at it. Looking forward to watching some of this.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> I’d love to see Canada win, or at very least in the final match. I was in Croatia in 2018 too, and hope they can have another go at it. Looking forward to watching some of this.


Canada’s in a tough group. If we manage to take some points, that will be progress as our target was 2026. The team surprised a lot of people by winning CONCACAF qualifying.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

jdto said:


> What does being good at it or not have to do with it being a globally popular sport?


Because running is an infinitely more participated in sport, but no one calls it "The world's sport" because we all know there's levels.



jdto said:


> What would you consider are the criteria for something to be the “world’s game”?


That the vast majority of people who participate in it are legitimate threats to win. Personally I think the idea of a "world's sport" is ridiculous and little more than a marketing term. If it were truly the world's sport it wouldn't need to tell everyone.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay Player said:


> Because running is an infinitely more participated in sport, but no one calls it "The world's sport" because we all know there's levels.
> 
> 
> 
> That the vast majority of people who participate in it are legitimate threats to win. Personally I think the idea of a "world's sport" is ridiculous and little more than a marketing term. If it were truly the world's sport it wouldn't need to tell everyone.


Ok. I understand your point and disagree, but I get it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

jdto said:


> Ok. I understand your point and disagree, but I get it.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Well... my team didnt make it in again. (Italy),  So this World Cup is going to suck again. LOL. If I was to pick..

Argentina ( for Messi's sake)
Holland
Im hoping Canada at least get through the group stages.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Canada is fielding their best team in a generation and a half. Possibly ever. 
My heart will be with them, and they really could come out of their group. Well, it’s not impossible.

England has had strong finishes in the last few world (and semi-world) events between World Cups & Euros. I don’t think they’ll do much this year, but, I voted for them anyway. I was born there, I kinda gotta go that route.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Canada is fielding their best team in a generation and a half. Possibly ever.
> My heart will be with them, and they really could come out of their group. Well, it’s not impossible.
> 
> England has had strong finishes in the last few world (and semi-world) events between World Cups & Euros. I don’t think they’ll do much this year, but, I voted for them anyway. I was born there, I kinda gotta go that route.


I’d say “ever”. I don’t think we had too many guys playing in Champions League (or European Cup) squads back in ‘86. And they are still on the rise. The original goal was ‘26!

I’ll be happy with a good showing. We’re in a very tough group and I’m just happy we’re there at all.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

View attachment 449129


View attachment 449136

View attachment 449133

View attachment 449134

View attachment 449132

View attachment 449131

View attachment 449130

View attachment 449128


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

edit


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Something isn't working in your post.

Anyway, less than two days for kick-off!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

How is there not a concussion protocol for the shot that the Iranian goalkeeper took in the head?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> How is there not a concussion protocol for the shot that the Iranian goalkeeper took in the head?


Was thinking the same thing after seeing the collision.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

“I told them they belong here and we’re going to go and eff— Croatia,” he said with a smile in FIFA’s official post-game pitchside interview. “That’s as simple as it gets.” - Canada's Coach John Herdman

This should add some fuel to match between Croatia vs Canada of Sunday. 

Herdman also gained the attention of some tabloid in Hrvatska, 😂









Thought Canada played an excellent game against Belgium but just fell short of capitalizing on their many chances. Seems the experts say David should have taken that penally kick as he is apparently the go to penalty kicker on the team he plays for outside of team Canada.

Was pulling for Canada in their first match but now have to support my homeland Hrvatska. I was in Croatia during the last World Cup and really caught the fever for this sport after experiencing the passion from the European perspective. It really gets in your blood,... just like the Ozujsko beer.
Yes,... we took a Boat Taxi home that night,... that served beer. Ahhhhh,... I love that place, lol.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Im surprised there arent more soccer players becoming soap opera actors.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

*__*


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

POL v KSA.

I have never, ever seen 10min added for stoppage time for “lots of little injuries”. Concussion protocols, or players being stretchered off, sure.

Are the Poles being incredibly mean and aggressive, or are the Saudi’s playing it up? 

It’s a good match with great pace while everyone is upright.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Well that goal was worthy of Canada's first in a WC. Now let's get the W!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Saudis promised every canadian player his own suger bush if they lose.😄


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I could smell that equalizer coming. 
Croatia woke up 4min prior and decided to play football. Canada looked lost. 
But, they’ve collected themselves. They don’t seem phased by it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Oops.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, we got schooled. It bothers me that Herdman chose that route to try and fire up the team and Croatia as a result. Lack of experience couldn't match expectations. I guess we can look forward in four years to automatic qualification thanks to hosting and I'm sure our younger players will be that much better. I follow basketball much more closely but our skill level at the collegiate and international level has risen exponentially. I expect this will happen for soccer as well as a result of this WC.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I hate soccer (BOring) so didn’t watch, but aware of coach’s ‘fu’, was there any after game chirping or etc?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> POL v KSA.
> 
> I have never, ever seen 10min added for stoppage time for “lots of little injuries”. Concussion protocols, or players being stretchered off, sure.
> 
> ...


We watched the game, it was pretty disgraceful frankly what KSA players were doing throughout until about the last 20 minutes. They drew a penalty shot on what in any other league they would've been given a yellow for 'simulation' I.e. rolling around in pain after minor contact. The ref was also fairly one sided in the calls especially early on.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

'Croatia demonstrated who f'ed who': Kramaric thanks Herdman for motivation


Andrej Kramaric was asked whether or not the Croatian players were motivated after learning of John Herdman's comments following Canada's defeat to Belgium. The Croatian striker didn't hold back with his answer.




www.tsn.ca













Croatia Canada John Herdman comment FIFA World Cup Qatar | TSN


After the Croatia’s win over Canada Sunday at the FIFA World Cup, Andrej Kramanic – who scored two for his side in the victory – circled back to John Herdman’s “eff Croatia” quote from earlier in the week.




www.tsn.ca


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Croatia has a fragility problem.🤣


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> rolling around in pain after minor contact











women vs men


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

keto said:


> 'Croatia demonstrated who f'ed who': Kramaric thanks Herdman for motivation
> 
> 
> Andrej Kramaric was asked whether or not the Croatian players were motivated after learning of John Herdman's comments following Canada's defeat to Belgium. The Croatian striker didn't hold back with his answer.
> ...


You know what they say about paybacks.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Croatia has a fragility problem.🤣


Evidently not when it comes to putting the ball between the pipes, 🤣
Actually, I will be cheering for Canada during their last match against Morocco in hopes they can put a few points on the scoreboard and secondly to assist in having Croatia advance to the group of 16,... a win-win for both clubs and for fans like me with a split support situation.

This is a great learning experience for the Canadian club and I would fully expect their performance in the 2026 World Cup to be significantly elevated.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 451304







I’ve honestly never seen so many limbs snapped in half as since I started watching soccer regularly. The whole “soccer players are wimpy” comes off as pretty ignorant to anyone who knows how physical the sport actually is. I can also guarantee that if I stomped on your foot with cleats on, you’d cry like a little girl.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Midnight Rider said:


> Evidently not when it comes to putting the ball between the pipes, 🤣
> Actually, I will be cheering for Canada during their last match against Morocco in hopes they can put a few points on the scoreboard and secondly to assist in having Croatia advance to the group of 16,... a win-win for both clubs and for fans like me with a split support situation.
> 
> This is a great learning experience for the Canadian club and I would fully expect their performance in the 2026 World Cup to be significantly elevated.
> View attachment 451245


So, how about those passionate Croatian fans response to Canadian goalie Borjan. Pretty classy right.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> So, how about those passionate Croatian fans response to Canadian goalie Borjan. Pretty classy right.


Yeah, pretty sad,... but as we all know each ethnicity has it's assholes. Unfortunately the actions of those Croatian fans can most likely be attributed to the tense history between the Croatian and Serbian people during the Croatian War Of Independence (a.k.a. Yugoslav Wars, Bosnian War).
Sadly tensions still run high between some Croatians, Bosnian Serbs and Bosnian Muslims. I visited Croatia in 2018 to visit family and during my travels throughout Croatia and Bosnia & Herzegovina I witnessed some heated debates between individuals of the aforementioned ethnicities,... which have to be diffused in a mindful and delicate manner.

Some individuals have a very difficult time of putting the past behind them and take out their aggression on people who had nothing to do with the atrocities of the past.

Milan Borjan is 35 years of age and would have been between the ages of 4 and 9 during the 1991 to 1995 conflicts.
People suffered immensely on both sides and that should be enough to just let it go in an effort to pursue peace and prosperity.

I trust that the 'FIFA Disciplinary Committee' will investigate to identify the perpetrators and make the necessary charges under Articles 13 and 16 of the 'FIFA Disciplinary Code'. They should be banned from attending further matches and probably fined if found guilty of the allegations.

Fortunately the Croatian players do not in any way agree with or support the behaviours of a handful of rogue Croatia fans.

Croatia's soccer captain Luka Modric also lived through those wars as a 5-10 year old and I'm sure he has the utmost empathy and sympathy for what Milan Borjan and his family had to endure during those dark years in what was then communist Yugoslavia. I'm also sure the entire Croatian team roster feel the same and would most certainly denounce the disgraceful/disrespectful behaviour demonstrated by some Croatian fans.There would be many other Croation players who experienced the same misfortune as both Borjan and Modric,... but that can also be said of a great many players from various counties who are taking part in the World Cup tournament.

Common sense should dictate that we leave politics out of sporting events,... but then again, common sense isn't so common amongst the masses at times.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was just reading how the Mexican coach resigned and I thought they played pretty well. Then I read a quote from one of the players, "It's sad, it's ugly, and well, that's how football is," midfielder Orbelin Pineda said after being knocked out. "When you have to take advantage [of opportunities], you have to give your best."
I realized how invested most of the world is in the sport of football and here I am commenting on something that happens a couple of months every four years for me. Others are always invested so who am I to offer a comment when I don't really "live it"?The same goes for my understanding of how events have played out in the global community. I need to remember that quote about walking in another's shoes before you can truly comment. Hey, best of luck to Croatia moving forward. May the bounces be with you!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was just reading how the Mexican coach resigned and I thought they played pretty well. Then I read a quote from one of the players, "It's sad, it's ugly, and well, that's how football is," midfielder Orbelin Pineda said after being knocked out. "When you have to take advantage [of opportunities], you have to give your best."
> I realized how invested most of the world is in the sport of football and here I am commenting on something that happens a couple of months every four years for me. Others are always invested so who am I to offer a comment when I don't really "live it"?The same goes for my understanding of how events have played out in the global community. I need to remember that quote about walking in another's shoes before you can truly comment. Hey, best of luck to Croatia moving forward. May the bounces be with you! Now I understand why matches in the 1970's featuring Serbia and Croatia in the Greater Windsor Mens Soccer League were so intense.


Double post


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Some fairly wild and exciting action on the pitch today. Don't know what Belgium did to piss off the 'Soccer Gods' today,... they could have won that game by 3 goals easy. On the other hand Croatia had horseshoes up the rear orifice and escaped with a draw to send them to the group of 16.

Some great looking matchups on the horizon.

Canada gave it a good go against Morocco,... no shame in their performance over the last 3 games.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Big party at my local Brazilian Steakhouse today, going for the food.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

puzz said:


> Big party at my local Brazilian Steakhouse today, going for the food.


And stay for the caparhinas


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Just watched the France v Poland match from yesterday.
It was inconsequential in the end, but that Poland goal should not have happened. Nothing against Poland. There was a rule where once the player taking the free kick started, they could not stop. Guys started doing long pauses, and slowed to almost a stop. But not quite. 
Robert Lewandowski came to (what looked to me like) a dead stop, which no one read correctly and rushed the net for the (possible) rebound. The desired affect is to trick the Keeper, but usually moves them off their line and void the kick. So whether it was called back for offside or the Keeper came off his line wasn’t explained in the replay, but regardless. The penalty taker caused it. It should be voided. “Sorry Pal, you blew it”. It wouldn’t take long for them to start and finish in one consistent motion. A good Striker can send it in any direction regardless of their body language giving anything away.

I just think the stop, restart is unsportsmanlike.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Fairly significant upset with Morocco defeating Spain in the last game of the group of sixteen. Incredible defensive strategy executed by the Moroccan players. Canadian born Moroccan goalkeeper Yassine Bounou was absolutely outstanding in his field today (😜) during the game but especially during the penalty kicks which he ultimately won the match for his team.

Perhaps John Herdman should try and persuade Yassine Bounou to join the Canadian roster for 2026, 

Croatia squeezed through yesterday on penalty kicks as well with their goalkeeper making 3 saves to tie the World cup record. However, they are up against Brazil in the quarter final which will prove a very difficult match for them to win,... Hrvatska will have to be near perfect to defeat the Brazilians as I don't think their methodical defensive approach will cut it,... they desperately need to find a way to generate more scoring to give themselves a chance.🇭🇷


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Just watched the France v Poland match from yesterday.
> It was inconsequential in the end, but that Poland goal should not have happened. Nothing against Poland. There was a rule where once the player taking the free kick started, they could not stop. Guys started doing long pauses, and slowed to almost a stop. But not quite.
> Robert Lewandowski came to (what looked to me like) a dead stop, which no one read correctly and rushed the net for the (possible) rebound. The desired affect is to trick the Keeper, but usually moves them off their line and void the kick. So whether it was called back for offside or the Keeper came off his line wasn’t explained in the replay, but regardless. The penalty taker caused it. It should be voided. “Sorry Pal, you blew it”. It wouldn’t take long for them to start and finish in one consistent motion. A good Striker can send it in any direction regardless of their body language giving anything away.
> 
> I just think the stop, restart is unsportsmanlike.


I may have to respectively disagree. I watched the penalty kick numerous times at normal speed and slow motion. It appears that the kicker never lost forward momentum during his hop-scotch approach to the ball from his left foot to the right foot from which he kicked the ball into the net.

France vs Poland: https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/ma...11/285073/400128135?country=CA&wtw-filter=ALL


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Midnight Rider said:


> I may have to respectively disagree. I watched the penalty kick numerous times at normal speed and slow motion. It appears that the kicker never lost forward momentum during his hop-scotch approach to the ball from his left foot to the right foot from which he kicked the ball into the net.
> 
> France vs Poland: https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/ma...11/285073/400128135?country=CA&wtw-filter=ALL


Yes, “forward momentum” was maintained. But barely. 
It was 100% his fault for the need to retake the kick. It wasn’t an overly eager Keeper or defender jumping the gun. It was an entire field of players expecting him to kick the ball.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Yes, “forward momentum” was maintained. But barely.
> It was 100% his fault for the need to retake the kick. It wasn’t an overly eager Keeper or defender jumping the gun. It was an entire field of players expecting him to kick the ball.


I'm trying to fully understand what took place on the first attempt by the Polish player. The link I previously posted from the FIFA site showing the game highlights and penalty kick was not complete in explaining what occurred on the first attempt. I can't seem to locate the video showing what occurred on the first penalty kick attempt,... do you have a link showing this?

I did find a couple articles explaining why the referee ruled in favour of the second attempt and the consensus seems to be that the goaltender moved off the goal line prematurely.

Sportstar: Why was Lewandowski penalty retaken in Poland vs France FIFA World Cup Round of 16?

DraftKings Nation: Robert Lewandowski gets redo on penalty, converts to get late goal for Poland in loss to France [VIDEO]


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Midnight Rider said:


> I'm trying to fully understand what took place on the first attempt by the Polish player. The link I previously posted from the FIFA site showing the game highlights and penalty kick was not complete in explaining what occurred on the first attempt. I can't seem to locate the video showing what occurred on the first penalty kick attempt,... do you have a link showing this?
> 
> I did find a couple articles explaining why the referee ruled in favour of the second attempt and the consensus seems to be that the goaltender moved of the goal line prematurely.
> 
> ...


Ya, I kinda mentioned that in my original post. I did not see it live. And no highlight reel I’ve watched says why. 
One person who watched the match said he threw everyone offside. Another guy said it’s because the Keeper came off his line. I honestly don’t know. But, it wouldn’t have needed a redo if he wasn’t being crafty. 
Funnily, a third guy is convinced there were three kick attempts. The Keeper stopping two and the third going in.

I dunno.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Just watched the France v Poland match from yesterday.
> It was inconsequential in the end, but that Poland goal should not have happened. Nothing against Poland. There was a rule where once the player taking the free kick started, they could not stop. Guys started doing long pauses, and slowed to almost a stop. But not quite.


…except that’s not the rule. You can pause, jerk or otherwise do feinting moves in your run-up on a penalty, just not after the run-up is complete. His moves were before the run-up was complete. Lloris came off his line, and so was the one who committed the foul. It’s no different than a quarterback using a deceptive cadence to draw a defence offside or a hockey player using a fake slap shot to get a goalie to drop.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Props for Croatia tying this one back up.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wowowowowow. If England goes out, I'm hoping Croatia snags the trophy. The two extra periods and the shootout were intense.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

leftysg said:


> Wowowowowow. If England goes out, I'm hoping Croatia snags the trophy. The two extra periods and the shootout were intense.


Unbelievable! I was ready to take down the my Croatia flag hanging from the roof when the unthinkable materialized. May have to repair the ceiling as I'm pretty sure I jumped out of chair with such force the back of my head tagged the drywall.

I was thinking once extra time started that if they could somehow get to penalty kicks it would favour them,...Lord knows they have seen enough of them over the last couple World Cups, lol.

Croatia's goalkeeper Livakovic has been the life saver in the last couple matches. Still no easy path ahead to come out the winner in the semi or final,... but anything is possible as they have shown in the last two games. 

They still have to find a way to score more goals,... they are due to do so.🇭🇷🤞


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Shit!,... the Netherlands may have just outdone the Croatian effort to tie the game against Argentina. Last play of the game on a free kick,... you gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> Oh Shit!,... the Netherlands may have just outdone the Croatian effort to tie the game against Argentina. Last play of the game on a free kick,... you gotta see it to believe it.


That was pretty wild


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

(Villa Keeper) Martinez was spectacular in the Penalties!! He made that Argentina win possible.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ronaldo not in starting lineup for Portugal… again!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I lean towards the underdog but the whistling by the Moroccan fans is not doing my tinnitus any favours. I thought cicadas in the summer were annoying.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> I lean towards the underdog but the whistling by the Moroccan fans is not doing my tinnitus any favours. I thought cicadas in the summer were annoying.


It’s not as bad as the vuvuzela.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

And England is out.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

So, I guess now I get behind Argentina.

Reason # 1, if Messi wins a World Cup, be puts an end to the GOAT debate between him and Renaldo. Renaldo has won a Euro, Messi has won CONCACAF. I think Euros holds more weight, but I’m biased. Call it even. 
Reason #2 is the Argentinian Keeper (Martinez) plays for Aston Villa FC in the Premiership (my team). I’d love to see our Keeper be verified as “best in the world”. I think he’s fantastic, but kinda wasted at Villa. Like when Luongo in his prime playing for Florida.

So, go Argentina.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> And England is out.


I dunno,... Kane taking the second penalty kick seemed odd. I know he is a world class player and nailed his first penalty kick but I think a different kicker would have been the better way to go. He and the French goalkeeper play on the same team so there's that familiarity,... to a fault in this case.

I did say to my wife just before his second attempt that going straight down main-street with his kick may be the ticket. I'm no authority on penalty kicks(or soccer for that matter, lol) but that choice seemed to be due as I did see couple other players use it during a couple previous matches during the penally kick round. That was also the consensus during panel discussions by seasoned pros on a couple sport networks I watched post game. I don't think most goalkeepers would expect the kicker to put it down the middle in that type of scenario.

Anyways, always easy to give the opinions from the cheap seats,


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

It’s funny, I had (almost) full confidence on the first spot kick. (You can never feel 100%). 
But I also had an uneasiness about Kane taking the second. My dad only has streaming services so he wasn’t watching. I FaceTimed him (flipping the cam) during the two. Before it was even awarded I called him. He immediately said, “Kane again I’d suspect”. 
But, in Kane’s wind up, he said… I don’t know…

I had a sinking feeling that was it. Then and there. And it was. They threw everything at it! They really pushed for an equalizer on the pitch. They just fell short.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

All the remaining keepers are top notch. Canada could use that caliber next time round.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

leftysg said:


> All the remaining keepers are top notch. Canada could use that caliber next time round.


I understand that the Moroccan keeper was born in Montreal.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

As a neutral, I was originally hoping for a Brazil v France final. I now fear we’re going to get Croatia v Morocco.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My buddy sent this. I was quick to point out my England got further than his Uruguay.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Tomorrow should be pretty intense. On a logical level, I am having a really tough time calling it, but I'd like to see Argentina go all the way. Croatia is an experienced team with a very good system who are playing very well right now. Argentina is finally getting some contributions or at least guys are finishing Messi's passes lol. It should be a tense, tight and hard-fought match tomorrow.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 454395
> 
> My buddy sent this. I was quick to point out my England got further than his Uruguay.


Oh man,... that's harsh, lol. The sports world can be ruthless,... Kane deserves better. The burden he will carry for missing that kick is enough without the media beating him down. However, he is a seasoned pro and will bounce back when he takes to the pitch again with his


SWLABR said:


> View attachment 454395
> 
> My buddy sent this. I was quick to point out my England got further than his Uruguay.


Oh man,... that's harsh, lol. The sports world can be ruthless,... Kane deserves better. The burden he will carry for missing that kick is enough without the media beating him down. However, he is a seasoned pro and will bounce back when he takes to the pitch again with his Tottenham Hotspur premier league club.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/ar...wars-shaped-croatias-dna-of-grit-and-gumption


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Not looking good for Croatia in this match, they're getting spanked.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That third goal was vintage Messi.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

puzz said:


> Not looking good for Croatia in this match, they're getting spanked.


Yes,... that was a rough one. The penalty kick at the 35 minute mark changed the whole flow of Croatia's play. Prior to that they seemed to have things under control. Croatia goalkeeper Livakovic was just a touch to aggressive resulting in the kick and yellow card. I don't think he realized his teammate was to the right of him and in position cover him on the rebound. However, he still performed well making three very exceptional saves to keep the final tally at 3 for Argentina.
Hrvatska defeated Agrentina 3-0 in their 2018 match and today Messi and company achieved their well deserved revenge with a 3-0 tally,... paybacks really are a bitch, lol.

I was concerned going into this semi-final as Croatia was not finding ways to score against their competition and you can only rely on extra time and penalty kick victories for a limited amount of time the deeper you go towards the final. Yes, they did score 4 against Canada but that would have been expected considering it was their first appearance in decades.

Croatia has that mid-field defensive style of play down but they are lacking that one or two top strikers to finish the job when they move in. Having said that, for a small nation of only 4 million people Croatia punches above their weight making it to the final in 2018 and the semi-final this year,... can't be disappointed in my Croation brothers as they have represented their country very well. They also will have the opportunity to finish third best overall in the world if successful in the consolation match on Friday,... which I hope is against France so they have a crack for a little revenge from the 2018 final. Go Morocco!

About Messi,... what can you say. The man is a genius on the field,... he has more moves than a Cougar at a high school prom. That dance he did around a couple Croation defenders to set up the third goal was epic,... there's a learning experience for the defenders right there,... Messi magic!

I'll be pulling for Morocco vs France,... yes a bit of a long shot,... but, are we due for another major upset? There certainly will be less pressure on the Moroccan players as compared to the French players.

Also, a standing ovation for Luka Modric and his suburb leadership and level of play. He has had great accomplishments during his career but sadly it may very well be his last appearance at a World Cup as he will be 41 years of age in 2026.

2018 - Croatia vs Argentina - https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/wa...c_archive)(ssc_)(cc_)&pid=(p_go-box)(ch_)(t_)









2022 - Argentina vs Croatia - https://www.fifa.com/fifaplus/en/ma...11/285075/400128143?country=CA&wtw-filter=ALL










A couple 10's in the world of soccer,... for sure!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

So, the stage is set. France defeating Morocco today to keep one hand on the trophy. 
Argentina vs France Sunday at 10:00am. I will be watching. I doubt I’ll tune in for the 3rd and 4th place match. I may.

I have to admit, from what I’ve seen, these two really deserve to be here. Neither snuck in on a badly ref’d match, no one defeated a injury riddled juggernaut. Two world class teams absolutely humming!

I am routing for Argentina, but honestly I’d be happy with just a well played match.

I must give full kudos to Morocco. They have to be the biggest, and perhaps best surprise of the tournament. They lost today 2-0, but that was only the score sheet. They played very good football, and generated exceptional chances. But, the ball just didn’t drop in their favour. They never gave in, and did not win a match they did not deserve. Very cool to see a non traditional football nation do so well. It’s the World Cup, nice to see another part of the world do so well.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> So, the stage is set. France defeating Morocco today to keep one hand on the trophy.
> Argentina vs France Sunday at 10:00am. I will be watching. I doubt I’ll tune in for the 3rd and 4th place match. I may.
> 
> I have to admit, from what I’ve seen, these two really deserve to be here. Neither snuck in on a badly ref’d match, no one defeated a injury riddled juggernaut. Two world class teams absolutely humming!
> ...


I'll be cheering on Argentina as well,... Messi deserves to go out on a high note,... A#.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Very entertaining match between Morocco and Croatia for third place finish. Two goals in the first 10 minutes and just about 4 minutes apart then Croatia adding a third in the second half for the win and bronze medal,... and a 2 million dollar bonus.

Great parting gift for Luka Modric.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Today's final was certainly one for the ages. The very definition of knuckle-biter. France made a terrific comeback...several, in fact...but lost in the penalty shootout. Argentina's second goal, earlier on, and Mbappé's goal in the penalty shootout at the end, were things of beauty. I liked how, before the end, the announcers were thanking the teams for such a wonderful game to watch.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted an exciting match, and my good-god I got one! 
Without question the greatest World Cup Final I have ever witnessed. What an incredible display of talent, dedication, grit, and determination.

Messi settles the GOAT argument once and for all. Martinez gets “Best Keeper” and well deserved. Another unbelievable stop in the penalties.
Anyone says “Football is boring” did not watch the same match I just did!!


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

That was insane.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Excellent final. Messi deserved it, he is the best ever.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

That definitely delivered. Incredible match.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I realize head-butts of the ball are part of the game - an important one at that - but there were times it felt like an eternity, waiting for the ball to come back down to ground-level and the "foot" game to resume.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I realize head-butts of the ball are part of the game - an important one at that - but there were times it felt like an eternity, waiting for the ball to come back down to ground-level and the "foot" game to resume.


There are a lot of tired old complaints I hear from Canadians and Americans about the game. “Too many headers” is a new one to me, though.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Messi beaucoup, as they say in France.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I realize head-butts of the ball are part of the game - an important one at that - but there were times it felt like an eternity, waiting for the ball to come back down to ground-level and the "foot" game to resume.


Oddly, it’s one of those little metrics that separate world class football from amateurs. The _ability_ to do that.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats to Messi, Argentina fans and the entire Argentine Republic. A well deserved victory over the defending champs. I just hope Hollywood somewhere in the near or distant future doesn't make a movie of this World Cup final and 'F' up this unique and epic once in a lifetime experience, lol.

I'll be watching the replay later on tonight,... I mean, one view is just not enough.

Also hard to believe Mbappe's hat-trick was overshadowed by the defeat,...nonetheless the man will now more than likely become the world's best player with Messi potentially leaving the game.







































👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I have to say that I am not a huge soccer fan but this game, at least from halftime on, was incredible. Wish more games were on this level.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Midnight Rider said:


> Congrats to Messi, Argentina fans and the entire Argentine Republic. A well deserved victory over the defending champs. I just hope Hollywood somewhere in the near or distant future doesn't make a movie of this World Cup final and 'F' up this unique and epic once in a lifetime experience, lol.
> 
> I'll be watching the replay later on tonight,... I mean, one view is just not enough.
> 
> ...


He’s already released a statement saying he’s not retiring from international play. 
Im a little surprised. But good on him.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Whew, man. I am still feeling the adrenaline from that one several hours later. A full-on nail biter and the most entertaining WC final I can remember watching since I started doing so in 1982.

Well-deserved win for Messi and company with full marks to France for giving it their all right to the end. What a thriller!

Any doubt about Messi's place amongst the pantheon of all-time greats is forever erased. He's now got his continental and world championships to go alongside all of his club glory, which was the final criticism his detractors would trot out to argue his status.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Got curious about the FIFA world cup trophy and was wondering what the official name of it was,... turns out it's called the 'FIFA World Cup Trophy', lol. The original 'Jules Rimet Trophy' ( named after a former FIFA president who created the World Cup), was made of gold plated sterling silver. The real Jules Rimet trophy is now in Brazil. After the country won the tournament for a third time in 1970 it was declared that they would be allowed to keep the trophy forever and that a new one would be used.

The current replacement was introduced in 1974, is made 30,875 Carats of 75% 18 Carat gold, weighs 6.175 kg(13.6lbs) and is worth $22 million US, . The two green bands on the base are Malachite mineral stone.

The winning team of the World Cup are not allowed to keep the original between World Cup tournaments any longer after the presentation at the championship match but are later given a replica made of gold plated bronze. This was decided after the theft of two trophies.
.
The original FIFA World Cup Trophy is returned to FIFA’s headquarters in Zurich, Switzerland upon completion of the World Cup.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Delores Streisand said:


> There are a lot of tired old complaints I hear from Canadians and Americans about the game. “Too many headers” is a new one to me, though.


Not a complaint about the game, or that particular aspect. And certainly Davies' goal in Canada's first game was proof of how exciting and strategic headers can be. Rather, the final was so fast-paced throughout, that when someone bopped the ball up into the air, it felt like time was frozen and someone had pressed "pause" on the game. It felt like forever until the ball came down and the action resumed.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I voted for Brazil to win a minute ago. I'm glad the poll is still open.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

greco said:


> I voted for Brazil to win a minute ago. I'm glad the poll is still open.


Uh.... buddy, I got something to tell ya and I dont think you're gonna like it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm not at all a soccer fan, but tuned in for the last 15 minutes of regulation + the rest. That was pretty good. I'll do the same next time around, and hopefully see no other soccer until then.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> I'm not at all a soccer fan, but tuned in for the last 15 minutes of regulation + the rest. That was pretty good. I'll do the same next time around, and hopefully see no other soccer until then.


I tried to catch the game but couldn't find anywhere streaming it, I didn't look too hard. I'll watch anything at that level, knowing its as good as it gets but I'm not a fan of footie at all.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

jdto said:


> Whew, man. I am still feeling the adrenaline from that one several hours later. A full-on nail biter and the most entertaining WC final I can remember watching since I started doing so in 1982.
> 
> Well-deserved win for Messi and company with full marks to France for giving it their all right to the end. What a thriller!
> 
> Any doubt about Messi's place amongst the pantheon of all-time greats is forever erased. He's now got his continental and world championships to go alongside all of his club glory, which was the final criticism his detractors would trot out to argue his status.


Indeed. It was a game for the ages, and as usual big players bring big moments. Until 80 minutes it was possibly the dullest World Cup final I've ever seen, then it all changed. Both Messi and Mbappe were stellar, I didn't really have a strong favourite but slightly favoured Argentina. 

I was fortunate to see PSG play back in August and saw the Neymar/Mbappe/Messi front three in person:


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I tried to catch the game but couldn't find anywhere streaming it, I didn't look too hard. I'll watch anything at that level, knowing its as good as it gets but I'm not a fan of footie at all.


Funny, I've always been a fan for a good game of footie.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

mhammer said:


> …when someone bopped the ball up into the air, it felt like time was frozen and someone had pressed "pause" on the game. It felt like forever until the ball came down and the action resumed.


Just saying I’d never heard that one before.

Vaguely reminds me of the SNL “Celebrity Hockey Ideas” skit from 1989 when Wayne Gretzky hosted. He was in the locker room after the game and a bunch of Hollywood celebrities came in and gave him their thoughts on the game, including one wondering why they didn’t just put a sheet of plywood in front of the net to keep the other team from scoring.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

keto said:


> I'm not at all a soccer fan, but tuned in for the last 15 minutes of regulation + the rest. That was pretty good. I'll do the same next time around, and hopefully see no other soccer until then.


Not to take anything away from that game, but when it's all on the line, and it's a close game, I imagine nearly any sport can be that exciting. I just don't understand how a human can be in _that_ good a shape to still be able to run up and down that field after doing so for over 2hrs.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I tried to catch the game but couldn't find anywhere streaming it, I didn't look too hard. I'll watch anything at that level, knowing its as good as it gets but I'm not a fan of footie at all.


It was on CTV.


----------

